

Online Event Planner (new startup:funsoon.com: need your advice) - Mach

http://www.funsoon.com<p>Hi guys, my friends and I just started this service from our dorm rooms.  
Actually we launched 2 months back but we're having trouble with users getting bored.  Could you take a look at our service and recommend any fixes or something obviously wrong?<p>Thanks!  We're very feedback based service.
======
mstefff
After a quick first impression..the design was done very poorly. It's very
confusing at first and unappealing. The site almost looks 'broken'. Haven't
gotten around to the functionality yet..

------
davidw
The 'tour' doesn't work. There are no events or anything else on the front
page to 'hook' people.

------
Mach
That's very intersting! Our last design had similar results. Do you have any
suggestions on how to linearize a system of tools?

------
Mach
Wow, hmm from the suggestions, I will be changing the front page design as
ideas come in.

